# Bob's Game refused by Nintendo, Bob throws a shitfit



## kitetsu (Jan 12, 2009)

Jeez.

And reading the comments on the article, it's safe to say IMO that it's a double KO for both players.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 12, 2009)

pfffft ahahaha

I loved this shit. It was so stupid.

TIP: If your game sucks, Nintendo won't give you an SDK so you can publish it onto their console, because it's a piece of shit. Make a game that's good, and Nintendo will have no reason to refuse you.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 12, 2009)

lulz What a douche.


----------



## kitetsu (Jan 12, 2009)

And that part where he allegedly locked himself in for 30 days... Last I remember Pixel spent the same amount of years on Cave Story while he lives on with his life. :V


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2009)

. . . so why does nobody make a spectacle of MS or Sony's "concept approval" process, and at the same time criticize Nintendo for _not having one_?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Wtf, So this Bob guy was trying to make a mother clone? 

What a dumbfuck


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 12, 2009)

um...bob...that kind of game exist already...its called Mother or maybe you know it as...Earthbound


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 12, 2009)

Instead of bitching he should've looked on other companies.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

And why put it on the DS, It's already has alot of rpg's.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

Cry more, Bob.

Had I the volition I could write out a better game than his.  Programming it, that would be another question... But I sure as hell wouldn't make a Mother knockoff.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> And why put it on the DS, It's already has alot of rpg's.



Because if he puts it on the PSP no one will pay attention to it and mock it?


Has anyone actually seen what the battle system was like? Or even what it was ABOUT? All the videos I could see of the game were just "Look see what yuu does! I drew all this by hand! And this isn't like other games, see look at all the buildings! I am glad that yuu like this! I hope yuu will appreciate it on the game".


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Instead of bitching he should've looked on other companies.


If Nintendo won't take you what hope do you have with any other company?


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 12, 2009)

This looks like some kind of piece of shit you'd find in BYOND.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Because if he puts it on the PSP no one will pay attention to it and mock it?


Same goes for the DS



Digitalpotato said:


> Has anyone actually seen what the battle system was like? Or even what it was ABOUT? All the videos I could see of the game were just "Look see what yuu does! I drew all this by hand! And this isn't like other games, see look at all the buildings! I am glad that yuu like this! I hope yuu will appreciate it on the game".


 More less it's a mother clone. >_>


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 13, 2009)

B-b-but he spent 3 days on one tree! THREE FUCKING DAYS ON ONE FUCKING TREE!!! SOMEBODY'S GOTTA PICK UP THAT GAME!!!

Oh, and Earthbound clone.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Bob:

Just give up and just make it compatible with flash cards already. Nintendo doesn't give a shit and thinking that they'll actually change their mind over what a nutcase like you does is insane. Besides, considering the whole thing looks like a god damn "walk around and talk to people" simulator, it doesn't look like you'd (or is that Yuu'd dohohohohohoho) make much money off it anyway. Seriously, if this is an RPG, where the hell is the combat or item management, or ANY form of action? There's not wanting to ruin a game ahead of time, and then there's leading people to suspect that you're just trolling. Which I hope to god you are, what with some of the latest posts on your blog, holy shit. 

Also, describing just about every aspect of nearly every NPC in the cast list? Real smart there, champ.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> More less it's a mother clone. >_>



Or Persona. Considering he never seems to have gotten around to making anything that even LOOKS like anything more than the GBA version of "Sims: Bustin out", we'll probably never know....


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> pfffft ahahaha
> 
> I loved this shit. It was so stupid.
> 
> TIP: If your game sucks, Nintendo won't give you an SDK so you can publish it onto their console, because it's a piece of shit. Make a game that's good, and Nintendo will have no reason to refuse you.



Actually, Nintendo wouldn't accept it even if it was good. I tried submitting an idea for a Zelda game back around 1990 and got a rejection letter saying they don't accept submissions from fans.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 13, 2009)

And nothing of value was lost... NOTHING.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 13, 2009)

It actually looked decent to me.
I'd like to see what "yuu" could do, but other than that it looked good.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Actually, Nintendo wouldn't accept it even if it was good. I tried submitting an idea for a Zelda game back around 1990 and got a rejection letter saying they don't accept submissions from fans.



Submitting an idea =/= spending time actually developing and building an original idea that isn't already a franchise.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> If Nintendo won't take you what hope do you have with any other company?



LittleBigPlanet and Sly Cooper.

I love the smell of igno*is shot*


----------



## mapdark (Jan 13, 2009)

But the game sucks .. I watched a demo of it on youtube.

He calls the world "detailed and living"

I'm sorry , but a bunch of sidewalks and streets are not what i call detailed.
It felt like the character was walking through a ghost town o.o

and the music? ugh..


and yes I must agree it felt like this dude was making a Mother clone o.o


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 13, 2009)

Link us? Or did Bob pull them down?

Edit: Oh wait, here it is: http://kotaku.com/5036261/what-15000-hours-of-ds-homebrew-development-looks-like


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> LittleBigPlanet and Sly Cooper.
> 
> I love the smell of igno*is shot*


From what I can tell neither were offered to Nintendo before Sony. Granted, I'm using wikipedia but A. I'm lazy and B. I don't see why Nintendo would reject titles like those when they accepted ones like Trauma Center and Professor Layton. They clearly like the idea of games that go outside the box.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> They clearly like the idea of games that go outside the box.



Which Bob's Game isn't. It's a generic RPG that Nintendo probably has hundreds if not thousands of suggestions for every year.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 13, 2009)

While I wanna give props to anyone who dedicates really _any_ length of time to trying to make a video game without the financial backing and man-power of an established company, even if the results aren't that great, this guy's self-congratulatory view of his own work is lulzworthy. Cars stopping for your character (um, isn't that like, the most rudimentary AI?), some randomly generated elements, you don't really have a game if you _don't_ have that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Which Bob's Game isn't. It's a generic RPG that Nintendo probably has hundreds if not thousands of suggestions for every year.



Which Nintendo rejects. Like I said, they don't accept submissions from the general public, be it for an established franchise or a "new" idea.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Which Bob's Game isn't. It's a generic RPG that Nintendo probably has hundreds if not thousands of suggestions for every year.


What does that have to do with what I was saying?

WO was implying Nintendo rejects lots of good ideas other companies pick up on and I was disproving that. What I said didn't have anything to do with Bob's game.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What does that have to do with what I was saying?
> 
> WO was implying Nintendo rejects lots of good ideas other companies pick up on and I was disproving that. What I said didn't have anything to do with Bob's game.





> They clearly like the idea of games that go outside the box.



You said "games". How was I supposed to know "games" didn't apply to Bob's Game?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> You said "games". How was I supposed to know "games" didn't apply to Bob's Game?


Well, there was the fact I was responding to WO's post directly...

Though now that I think about it, I could have probably pointed out how people often complain that Nintendo has "no standards" when it comes to accepting games (which would make the fact they rejected Bob's game even more significant).


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 13, 2009)

With a little research, he coulda got a kit from Microsoft and make on of those community games on Live.  Ehhh you aren't gonna get any results out of trapping yourself in a room, holding family pets hostage...now THATS a good idea!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexX said:


> From what I can tell neither were offered to Nintendo before Sony. Granted, I'm using wikipedia but A. I'm lazy and B. I don't see why Nintendo would reject titles like those when they accepted ones like Trauma Center and Professor Layton. They clearly like the idea of games that go outside the box.



...!

Oh god...

Go check up on company interviews and such. Heck, Reggie even "regret" not getting LBP.

And I laugh at your B. Are you implying both ideas (LBP and Sly Cooper) suck?!


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Go check up on company interviews and such. Heck, Reggie even "regret" not getting LBP.


I could not find anything to verify these. I never have been too good at looking for stuff though, so how about helping me out and providing me with links?

Though even so, I don't see why you're getting so worked up about it... I couldn't find anything on it and found a hard time believing Nintendo would reject ideas like that when Nintendo is famous for accepting more "creative" ideas when it comes to games, so I concluded you were probably mistaken. If I was the one who made a mistake, then I just made a mistake. Nothing more and nothing less.



> And I laugh at your B. Are you implying both ideas (LBP and Sly Cooper) suck?!


...Trauma Center and Professor Layton suck?

Are you completely INSANE?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 13, 2009)

Um no? Go look up at news regarding LBP in Kotaku.

No, they are good. What I can't understand is why you think LBP and Cooper suck.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um no? Go look up at news regarding LBP in Kotaku.


Alright, so I made a mistake. That still doesn't explain why you got so worked up over it like it was a personal insult or something...



> No, they are good. What I can't understand is why you think LBP and Cooper suck.


Where did I say they sucked?

Sheesh, was my post that hard to understand? I mentioned those games because they were DIFFERENT. My point was that if Nintendo generally accepted games that were different, I would wonder why they wouldn't pick up games like LBP and such since they also go outside the box like a lot of the games Nintendo likes to license.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 13, 2009)

Shitty developer best be fucking trolling.
If not, his only option is to an hero.
I'm serious when I say this looks like he just slapped together a bunch of standard template graphics from one of the various game-making engines out there. A lot of them look similar to what I've seen in some BYOND engine-based games.
This game is so shitty and generic--it's a long-winded social adventure with puns on the main character's name. I'm not even going to consider a game where the developer and all parts of the game want to use the same fucking retarded pun for hours on end. 
"Yuu" do this and "yuu" do that...he needs to fuck/kill himself. Both would be fitting.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 14, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Alright, so I made a mistake. That still doesn't explain why you got so worked up over it like it was a personal insult or something...
> 
> Where did I say they sucked?
> 
> Sheesh, was my post that hard to understand? I mentioned those games because they were DIFFERENT. My point was that if Nintendo generally accepted games that were different, I would wonder why they wouldn't pick up games like LBP and such since they also go outside the box like a lot of the games Nintendo likes to license.



I was annoyed because of the remark "If Nintendo doesn't accept them, why would the others accept them?" as if Nintendo is so high up in the pedestal in terms of gaming development.

Second, I misread your post when you brought up TC and Layton - I read it as "why would they take those games if they have these games", as in "why take those crappy games when they already have awesomeness like this".

And... Nintendo, outside-of-the-box... Uhh...

Yeah the 3rd parties do mostly outside-of-the-box stuff... But...


----------



## AlexX (Jan 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was annoyed because of the remark "If Nintendo doesn't accept them, why would the others accept them?" as if Nintendo is so high up in the pedestal in terms of gaming development.


Um... That's not what I said. At all.

I was making a joke at the fact Nintendo has a reputation of having low/no standards when it comes to accepting games. It's not true, but it's a view a lot of gamers have about them.



> Second, I misread your post when you brought up TC and Layton - I read it as "why would they take those games if they have these games", as in "why take those crappy games when they already have awesomeness like this".


That's one heck of a mis-reading, but I will admit it's not the most bizarre misunderstanding I've had.



> And... Nintendo, outside-of-the-box... Uhh...


I'm fully aware the other companies do it as well, but Nintendo is the one best-known for it.



> Yeah the 3rd parties do mostly outside-of-the-box stuff... But...


But Nintendo is the one with the reputation for bizarre games.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 15, 2009)

One Nintendo fan dies in room cause his game wasn't accepted...
No big loss.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 15, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Um... That's not what I said. At all.
> 
> I was making a joke at the fact Nintendo has a reputation of having low/no standards when it comes to accepting games. It's not true, but it's a view a lot of gamers have about them.
> 
> ...



Depends really.

I think the PSP has the most bizarre ones - heck, Loco Roco, Patapon, Echochrome, and even the deconstruction of the loli rpg (I forgot the name)...


----------



## AlexX (Jan 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Depends really.
> 
> I think the PSP has the most bizarre ones - heck, Loco Roco, Patapon, Echochrome, and even the deconstruction of the loli rpg (I forgot the name)...


Those games are indeed unique, but that doesn't change that Nintendo is the one with the reputation for bizarre games.

As I said, I know other systems have had their share of unique games, but Nintendo is the one that got the reputation in the end, so trying to argue that the others have just as many oddities is rather moot when talking about which is most-known for accepting strange games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 16, 2009)

You mean the company that is "known".


----------

